# Game series that NEED/you want to make comebacks



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2016)

Spyro (BY HIMSELF DAMMIT)
Crash Bandicoot 
Jak & Daxter
Destroy All Humans! 
Sly Cooper (even though the last game was 3-4 years ago)


----------



## Monna (Jan 9, 2016)

Wario Land/World
Excitetruck/bike (fuck excitebots)
Metroid
F-Zero
Bomberman
Mega Man
Mega Man X
Sonic Adventure

probably more that i'm not thinking about at the moment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2016)

Crash N Boys
Streets of Rage
Legend Mana Series
Bully
Megaman








*Resident Evil
Sonic*


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2016)

Shining Force.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2016)

Freelancer
Freespace


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Spyro



I would be all over this shit.


----------



## Monna (Jan 9, 2016)

Jane said:


> Wario Land/World
> Excitetruck/bike (fuck excitebots)
> Metroid
> F-Zero
> ...


Continued:

Baten Kaitos
Chameleon Twist
Snowboard Kids
Cubivore
Ristar
Cotton
Bubble Bobble
Custom Robo
Sin and Punishment
Metal Gear Rising (okay this one is recent but chances of a sequel don't look good)

and some animu game franchises:

Dragon Ball Z: Budoukai Tenakichi
Naruto: Gekitou Ninja Taisen (Clash of Ninja)
Jump Super/Ultimate Stars


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2016)

Jane said:


> Continued:
> 
> Baten Kaitos
> Chameleon Twist
> ...



I want that so much


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2016)

I liked Xenoverse.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2016)

uh

Bully
Sonic
Steambot Chronicles


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2016)

Stunna said:


> uh
> 
> Bully
> *Sonic*
> Steambot Chronicles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## martryn (Jan 9, 2016)

Fucking Bubble Bobble.  That shit was great back in the day.


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2016)

Half-Life
F-Zero
Legend of Dragoon (only one game but fuck it)


----------



## Monna (Jan 9, 2016)

martryn said:


> Fucking Bubble Bobble.  That shit was great back in the day.


Bubble Bobble was one of the first NES games that I played. Still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2016)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


>


**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Good Sonic games are a myth anyways


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, following Star Wars logic, in just a few years good Sonic games will be in myth territory.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 9, 2016)

Red Dead
**


----------



## Imagine (Jan 10, 2016)

- Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic (The MMO doesn't count)
- Capcom vs SnK
- Samurai Showdown
- Bloody Roar
- Tomba


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> - Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic


Playing through the first one right now; I passionately agree.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 10, 2016)

Eternally waiting on 3


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 10, 2016)

MEgaman Battle Network for the 3DS


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bully
Megaman X
Red Dead
Destroy all Humans

There are plenty more but I cant think of them atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

It's time we admit that sonic is a one hit wonder. First three games are pretty much the same.and  everything else has aged horribly


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> MEgaman Battle Network for the 3DS


yaaas



khris said:


> It's time we admit that sonic is a one hit wonder. First three games are pretty much the same.and  everything else has aged horribly


you suck, khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> yaaas
> 
> 
> you suck, khris



And how would you define a comeback for sonic? We all know sega can never recreate the feels of old games. They tried and failed with sonic 4. They've been stuck in a loop of unnecessary innovation and reimagining for two decades now. And when they actually strike gold, they needlessly scrap it for another completely different style of gameplay that doesn't fit sonic to begin with. 

With so many games, side characters, and reboots. The community is both split and toxic that whatever game they release it'll likely have a mixed reception.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 10, 2016)

Sonic Adventure series was good. 

Sega would pretty much have to go the SW/Disney route and let someone else hard reboot that shit probs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Sonic Adventure series was good.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 10, 2016)

You know it to be true


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2016)

Metroid and Tenchu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

2D Metroid specifically


----------



## Monna (Jan 10, 2016)

khris said:


> 2D Metroid specifically


2.5D could look so beautiful


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2016)

Devil May Cry
Metroid
Panzer Dragoon
F-Zero
Okami
Vanquish
Castlevania

A good Sonic game for the 25th anniversary would be nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> You know it to be true



Nope. They sucked. I replayed them again two years ago, and apart from some levels here and there they were overall godawful and aged horribly. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Castlevania



BRUH!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

khris said:


> And how would you define a comeback for sonic? We all know sega can never recreate the feels of old games.


I can't speak for other fans of the series, but I don't need them to recreate the feel of the old games. Just dish out games like Generations, Unleashed (sans Werehog*), and Colors (presumably; I've never played it, but I've heard good things.)

*I don't actually hate the werehog like many do, but Unleashed would be 10x better if there weren't, like, 70 night stages and 5 day stages.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Haven't you read the rest of my post? SEGA are incapable of sticking to one good, decent, or even bad game idea. Shit's been going on for two decades now. They'll release good games here and there, but the franchise itself is incapable of a comeback. edit: critically speaking of course. 

Side-note; Generations was fun, but I wouldn't consider it great. Would have been great had they built upon the formula though.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

I read the rest of your post, I just don't really care about any assertions about what's "possible" or what they're "capable" of.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 10, 2016)

Power Stone
Breath of Fire (I mean an actual RPG, Not 6)
Viewtiful Joe
Legend of Dragoon
Shining Force-Like the two genesis games, not whatever the fuck the series turned into after that.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 10, 2016)

- Crash Bandicoot
- Spyro
- Sonic (sonic adventure 2 is what got me into Gaming)
-  Kiba Inuzuka series
- Jet set radio
-


----------



## Sauce (Jan 10, 2016)

Jade Cocoon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I read the rest of your post, I just don't really care about any assertions about what's "possible" or what they're "capable" of.



Isn't this about game series making a comeback? Like I said, fandom is too split for the franchise to make a critical comeback. Because of the reasons stated above.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

The fandom doesn't determine critical reception.

I'm not interested in a convo over _possibility_ because there are too many variables.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The fandom doesn't determine critical reception.
> 
> I'm not interested in a convo over _possibility_ because there are too many variables.



Sure it does. Consumers are very vocal nowadays. 

Evolve is considered a critical flop, even when it got kinda-decent reviews.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

The opinions of consumers is the public reception; the opinions of critics is the critical reception.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 10, 2016)

Mother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2016)

Kaitou's the winner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Stunna said:


> The opinions of consumers is the public reception; the opinions of critics is the critical reception.



IMHO, the two are overlapping each other lately.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2016)

khris said:


> Sure it does. Consumers are very vocal nowadays.
> 
> Evolve is considered a critical flop, even when it got kinda-decent reviews.



Evolve is considered a financial flop, because you can get good reviews and still get tainted word of mouth.

Dragon Age 2 is an example of the dissonance between 'professional' and consumer reviews.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Jade Cocoon.



Duuuuuuuuude.

I loved the first one on PS1.


----------



## Simon (Jan 10, 2016)

What would a new crash bandicoot game even be in this day and age? 3D platformers aren't that big of a deal anymore.

Also fuck Spyro, fuckin baby game for babies.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 10, 2016)

Simon said:


> What would a new crash bandicoot game even be in this day and age? 3D platformers aren't that big of a deal anymore.
> 
> Also fuck Spyro, fuckin baby game for babies.



Spyro 2 was great, and so was Crash 2 and 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 10, 2016)

Comix Zone.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 10, 2016)

I wasn't flaming Naruto


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Evolve is considered a financial flop, because you can get good reviews and still get tainted word of mouth.
> 
> Dragon Age 2 is an example of the dissonance between 'professional' and consumer reviews.



Oh so it didn't sell well too? Shoulda thought twice about those microtransactions. 



Simon said:


> What would a new crash bandicoot game even be in this day and age? 3D platformers aren't that big of a deal anymore.



A remake of the three originals with analog controls and extra stuff wouldn't hurt. 




> Also fuck Spyro, fuckin baby game for babies.



Get that ageism shit outta here. I'd still play the fuck outta Spyro if I had the time.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2016)

Actually, virtually all Survival Horror needs to come back

Dino Crisis
Silent Hill
Eternal Darkness
Rule of Rose
Haunting Ground

;_;


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuckkkkk... Dino Crisis... Need more dinos in gaming all together.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2016)

And I'd like Parasite Eve to come back as a not-shit TPS that takes a bloody, steaming shit all over the established world and characters, especially Aya.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 10, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Banjo-Kazooie



We're getting Yooka-Laylee.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 11, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Spyro (BY HIMSELF DAMMIT)
> Crash Bandicoot
> Jak & Daxter
> Destroy All Humans!
> Sly Cooper (even though the last game was 3-4 years ago)



Is it bad I never played any of those ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Is it bad I never played any of those ?



You should at least play Crash IMHO. You could live without playing the others.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 11, 2016)

Spyro
Crash Bandicoot 
Jak & Daxter
Mega Man
Mega Man: Zero


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2016)

Speaking of Sonic, the teasing official art for the 25th year game is pretty telling.



Either a remake of 1 or Generations 2.


----------



## lacey (Jan 11, 2016)

Jak and Daxter. Got into it via Jak II, and loved the entire series. It went out with such a whimper though, it deserved so much better than that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2016)

That fragmentation effect looks cool. So Generations 2 could feature the new Sanic huh? Well, that'd be cool too actually.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 12, 2016)

Onimusha needs to come back, Samanosuke!!! 

Unfortunately it's fucking Capcom that have it.


----------



## Stein (Jan 12, 2016)

Jak and Daxter
Crash Bandicoot
Shinobi
Streets of Rage
Golden Axe 
Destroy All Humans

Probably forgetting a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 13, 2016)

Most of these have been mentioned:

Eternal Darkness
Wild Arms (pre-4)
Banjo Kazooie
Breath of Fire (a la 1-4)
Suikoden (just kidnap the original development team)
Legend of Legaia
Parasite Eve
Mario RPG
Sonic (a sequel to 3/and Knuckles, specifically)
Resident Evil (with tank controls and puzzles and limited ammo and ink ribbons and _backtracking_ )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monna (Jan 13, 2016)

chibbselect said:


> Resident Evil (with *tank controls* and puzzles and limited ammo and ink ribbons and _backtracking_ )


Hell no. Tank controls was the reason why the old Resident Evil games sucked ass.


----------



## O-ushi (Jan 17, 2016)

Tank controls, awkward claustrophobic camera angles is what makes the original resident evil games classics that they are. It all adds to the tension and atmosphere that makes the original game work. I don't see Capcom going back to that though, in fact I think "Revelations" was their answer to that. I think only the Fatal Frame series has still stuck to the tank controls of the original games. 

I would like to see a revival of the Sonic Storybook Series.
I recently finished Sonic and the Black Knight - even though its not perfect, the game turned out to be pretty decent. I really liked how creative they were with art design in adapting Arabian Nights and Knight of the Round Table. I would love to see their take on adapting something like from Greek mythology, journey to the west, grimm fairy tales or maybe even something from the horror side. Plus they wouldn't have to use motion controls anymore which would be a plus for a lot of people.

There are a lot of Sega IPs I would like to revived really, but its been so long it would be like trying to sell a new IP at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2016)

Generations 2 integrating Sonic Boom into canon?

lolwut


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 18, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Generations 2 integrating Sonic Boom into canon?
> 
> lolwut


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 18, 2016)

There is only Onimusha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 19, 2016)

Rune Factory 5

A modern remake of Castlevania: SotN (would settle for an update to graphics and sfx/music, but i wouldnt say no to new monsters/area's/items)


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 20, 2016)

I swear if they don't remake Sonic Heroes or make Sonic Heroes 2 one day... I will fucking die a sad, angry man


----------



## Mael (Jan 20, 2016)

^Top kek at this loser.

Just make us all happy and give us Battletoads.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Kaitou (Jan 20, 2016)

Bomberman
Crysis Beat
Rampage


----------



## kluang (Jan 21, 2016)

Power Stone
Mass Effect 3 with new better ending by Drew
Metal Saga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2016)

ew....what is that to the right?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 21, 2016)

Diarrhea.             .


----------



## Ghost Rider LSOV (Feb 4, 2016)

Freespace series.

Dead Space series (looks like EA pulled the plug).

Jedi Knight series.


----------



## ZillaJrKaijuKing (Feb 5, 2016)

I really want to see more Metroid Prime games.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Apr 30, 2016)

Gunstarheroes streets of rage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 1, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> I swear if they don't remake Sonic Heroes or make Sonic Heroes 2 one day... I will fucking die a sad, angry man


I liked Sonic Heroes as well.  I think it was a decent game and a sequel could make a lot of improvements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyChan (May 2, 2016)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I liked Sonic Heroes as well.  I think it was a decent game and a sequel could make a lot of improvements.



yeah, it definitely had it's flaws, but it was such an amazing game. A polished and new version would end in my ultimate demise... x.x


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2016)

Primal
Tactics Orge/Ogre Battle
Freedom Force
Urban Reign
Playstation Allstars (ditch the third party characters and actually dig through your archives for first party or largely sony exclusive characters)


----------



## GRIMMM (May 7, 2016)

Dino Crisis
Crash Bandicoot
Streets of Rage
Sonic (1, 2, 3 & Knuckles)
Golden Axe
Croc

Just off the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 7, 2016)

Chaos Theory
Jak 4
*Def Jam!*


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 8, 2016)

Bloody fucking Roar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2016)

Rayman.     .


----------



## Taylor (May 10, 2016)

remember me, i enjoyed that game a lot


----------



## ebonyLogic (May 14, 2016)

Tomba
Sonic Adventure
Web of shadows


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 15, 2016)

Phantasy Star & Chrono Trigger


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

Midnight Club


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2016)

_Def Jam_ and_ Fight Night_


----------



## Mael (Jun 11, 2016)

Quake and Battletoads.

Everything else can go screw.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> _*Def Jam*_ and_ Fight Night_



I don't trust EA with that game anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DreamerXV (Aug 2, 2016)

pso (for US)
Timesplitters
Parasite Eve
Double Dragon


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 3, 2016)

Clive Barker's Undying
Vampire The Masquarade Bloodlines.

Sequels, prequels, remastered editions, whatever. Just bring those games back.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Aug 3, 2016)

Jet Set Radio
Sonic Adventure 3
Jak and Daxter
Banjo n Kazooie
Darkstalkers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ebonyLogic (Aug 6, 2016)

Alter Echo I classic ps2 game that came to mind recently.


----------



## Bender (Aug 7, 2016)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Jet Set Radio
> *Sonic Adventure 3*
> Jak and Daxter
> Banjo n Kazooie
> Darkstalkers



@Bolded

/thread


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2016)

Streets of Rage, Shinobi, Gun Star Heroes, Golden Axe (ARPG).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Streets of Rage, Shinobi, Gun Star Heroes, *Golden Axe* (ARPG).



Vanillaware GoldenAxe. My God yes.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 11, 2016)

Virtua Fighter


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 11, 2016)

I've wanted a Megaman comeback for a while now, but things aren't looking pretty for him (the Megaman cartoon coming out next year and his awful art is making fans like myself to just bury the franchise for good, because they can't even do it right; then there's the supposed-spiritual successor Beck and the whole MN9 issue). I just hope that Capcom DOES make at least one solid Megaman game (after they did made a feedback page if people wanted to revive the franchise). I don't mind the Megaman games, but Megaman X is the thing I'm more of a fan of.

Devil May Cry, and not the emo-looking drug addict DmC reboot; I'm talking about the actual Dante with a very good sense of humor. I've played all 4 of the game, and the only one that was the least satisfying was DMC2 (but at least the gameplay was fun). However, the series left more questions than answers, as if the game was abandoned for good (or maybe it was).

There could be other games, but those are the top 2 that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Bishamon (Aug 12, 2016)

I want S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 right now more than anything else, I've known that it was cancelled since 2012 but I only just recently got into the series and now I'm super bummed out. Fortunately the developer (GSC game world) is up and running again after closing for a while and working on another series I wanted to see come back, Cossacks 3. I hope they make STALKER 2 after that.

Other than that, I really really really really fucking want an ACTUAL Thief game, I don't care if it's a remake I just want stealth done right again. And a new Age of Empires. And a sequel to Alpha Centauri.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2016)

I want Destroy All Humans! back. And I especially want the games digital.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 13, 2016)

I loved the first Destroy All Humans on the PS2, I didn't play the sequels but I loved that first game and I would love to see the series make a come back, which could happen since the creator of the series talked about that possibility a few days ago.


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2016)

I want to see another The Warriors video game by Rockstar. I want them to detail the events before the movie like in the first game. I would also enjoy to travel throughout Cony Island. You 'can' in the first game, but it's severely limited. As for vehicles in the game, keep them out for the most part. It would be cool if they gave other characters in the different gangs backstories and you could choose throughout a wide selection of who you would like to choose. So basically you can be 3-5 characters and their paths cross one another like in GTAV but not with them working together..just eventually crossing.

Make it also to the point that you can put up a good fight against one and maybe two people. But you shouldn't be able to take out a whole group of 6 guys (if i'm remembering correctly) by running in circles and punching people continuously. The fighting should be like State of Decay (but on a much better scale) in terms of you losing energy after fighting and running for a long time. You should also be able to take other members of your gang depending on your status in it. 

Also, REBOOT The Bloody Roar fighting game series. Was utterly amazing.


----------



## Bishamon (Aug 19, 2016)

Would prefer a Bully/Red Dead Redemption sequel over Warriors any day tbh


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 19, 2016)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I loved the first Destroy All Humans on the PS2, I didn't play the sequels but I loved that first game and I would love to see the series make a come back, which could happen since the creator of the series talked about that possibility a few days ago.



The thing I loved about the first game was the PK. They really nerfed it after that.


----------



## Monna (Aug 19, 2016)

Izuna: Legend of the Unemployed Ninja

Not making an Izuna 3 on 3DS was a missed opportunity.


----------



## xlab3000 (Aug 20, 2016)

Soul Calibur, Dead or Alive and Dragon Ball Budokai.


----------

